

Show HN: Seattle Traffic Congestion Map, in 3d - mopatches

This is the normal traffic map that most folks use: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/traffic/seattle/<p>And this map adds a third dimension: http://seattletraffic3d.herokuapp.com/<p>:)
======
laconian
Kinda cool, but it bottoms out at 0 degrees of inclination for all Y
coordinates in the bottom half of the window, which is a really useless
perspective. How about bounding the range of angles, between something like 30
and 90 degrees?

~~~
mopatches
Done. Good call.

------
thesash
Pretty cool, what did you use to build it? The navigation was a little
difficult to grasp, might be more intuitive with a click and drag interface,
or something with buttons i.e. google earth.

~~~
mopatches
Thanks! I used Three.JS for the 3d rendering, Rails for the rest. Good idea on
the click/drag UI, I'll think about that for v2!

Three.JS: <https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/>

~~~
thesash
I came across three.js and was actually looking for it randomly today, very
cool.

------
aaronbrethorst
Oh right, that's why I live _and_ work on Capitol Hill... Neat! :)

------
rajsinghtut
What does the height of the traffic line mean? It's not very clear.

~~~
mopatches
Higher = slower traffic, the original map used 4 colors to show traffic speed,
I kept those colors and made corresponding heights.

